
In reaction to PHP-FIG events, Community Driven Standards were created - DominikD
https://github.com/php-cds/php-cds
======
DominikD
This, to me, seems premature and not necessarily constructive but I thought
some people on HN may be interested in what's happening around PHP-FIG and
PSRs. Hence sharing.

